# My Fabia vRS



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

sorry i have no before pics, but thought i would share my work.

ok so started machine polishing the beast about 3 days ago, managed to get the bonnet tailgate, back bumper and roof done. so today i tackled the sides and front bumper. method. wash, dry, menzerna intensive polish, menzerna final finish, poor boys black hole glaze and finally autoglym HD wax. enjoy.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, looks very smart :thumb:


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

Top notch :thumb:

the reflection shots are very nice.:speechles

btw, did you use a rotary for this? and if I may ask, at what speeds you performed with each menz product? :buffer:

I'll be trying the Menz polishes (PG, 203 and FF) with a rotary in 2 weeks time.

Thanks a lot


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

it was a Dual action, its my mates, im hoping to get one this year sometime, i usually start quite slow to work the polish over the paintwork and build up the speed to work it, i dont think i ever put it on full pelt aha.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Good job. Nice reflections.

If you machine polished with Menz Intensive followed by Final Finish you could have skipped the Black Hole. Black Hole is simply a polish with fillers which you wouldn't have needed as you would have corrected the paintwork with the Menz combination. You could have simply went from Final Finish to the Autoglym HD wax.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work! Love the reflections :thumb:


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks for the possitive comments folks.

@hotwaxx, thanks for the tip, didnt know that, owell, the glaze is alot easier to take off than the polish. so im not that bothered.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice,top job...


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

updated photos to update this:































































[/quote]





















































































































































































some interior shots




































[/quote]

these bad boys just arrived, 2 x 194/40/17 HANKOOK S1 EVO K107 and 2x 205/40/17 HANKOOK VENTUS V12 EVO K110




























and i finished the 312 brakes off. very chuffed. rears will be getting the same once i get the car back from the bodyshop.




























































































































































the autobots are out there 










TRS tow strap fitted, drilled and grooved disks all round with mintex pads, 312mm brakes fitted , and new projector style headlights and a wash 































































































































the leftovers









[/quote]


----------



## K82R (Feb 2, 2012)

Love the Retrim of the seats + doorcards (appear to have been done).

Are these from another Skoda or Retrim?


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

following on briskoda

new wheels are interesting


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

K82R said:


> Love the Retrim of the seats + doorcards (appear to have been done).
> 
> Are these from another Skoda or Retrim?


leather retrim from seatsurgeons down in york, custom design


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

fil_b said:


> following on briskoda
> 
> new wheels are interesting


thanks mate, wheels can go on any time but im waiting till maybe mid/end feb when this rotton weather goes and the roads clean up a little, too much grit and rubbish on the roads just now


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

ScottHmk4 said:


> thanks mate, wheels can go on any time but im waiting till maybe mid/end feb when this rotton weather goes and the roads clean up a little, too much grit and rubbish on the roads just now


yeah i know what you mean.

have to get the update on briskoda soon

you needed spacers for them?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Your car looks stunning, nice modifications on your car, thanks for posting up.


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

its adapters, i have them already and waiting too. they are 5x100 to 5x130, 35mm and 25mm for rears


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Your car looks stunning, nice modifications on your car, thanks for posting up.


thank you bud, as you can imagine, im itching to get these wheels on but i need to bide my time for the weather to change to spring


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

im liking what you have done to make the skoda stand out from the rest fella top job and them wheels are going to look great when fitted.
will keep my eyes open when you have put them on


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks mate, appreciated


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

Great work there Scott and nice to see you on here also!! (Briskoda 

Will be doing my Fabia vRS very soon, so will get something up when i'm done :buffer:

Gotta say I wasn't convinced with the Twists initially but had to go with them due to my brakes... but now they're on, i'm having real issues letting go of them, I reckon they look awesome. :argie:

Will be interesting to see them on a black vRS. any plans on changing the colour??

And yeah, loving the re-trim. Been toying with doing the same for a while now but can't justify it at the moment, other things must come first


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks bud, can you post a me a few pics on your twists on the car?

also no i wont be changing the car colour lol


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

ScottHmk4 said:


> thanks bud, can you post a me a few pics on your twists on the car?
> 
> also no i wont be changing the car colour lol


ha, i meant the wheels dude  i want darker grey on my silver fab but don't know if i wanna do that to some porsche wheels!?!?!?!

don't have access to photobucket in work  but there is a picture in my garage which you will be able to see. failing that, i can post up on Brisk after work??

edit: what's the paintwork on these like to work with, same as the rest of the VAG group and rock solid??? (Polished my A3 and was like granit!)


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

nah the wheels have been professonally refurbed to the current silver. paintwork is quite hard, i used a mix of merzerna polishes with hex logic pads. came up a treat last year. yeh post me pics when you can bud


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks nice and clean mate, my vrs looks a state at the moment...must get round to cleaning her up :buffer:

Mark


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks good, love the interior and cant wait to see it on the porsche wheels.


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

im gonna try say monday for the porsche wheels as i want them on. will see how things go but i will set for monday.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

loving the mods so far,great work!


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

porsche wheels are on


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

took the porsche wheels off the day after. just wasn't that keen on them....anyways


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Cool pic


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

motor looks awesome, inside and out - love it
david


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

a better edit:


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

a happy accident? went and got paint mixed for the callipers as i was fed up of the black. (couldn't see them) so went for a nice red and got it mixed up....got home and all set and started painting, went on orange, a nice orange, but obviously not what i wanted. but i think it was a happy accident as i quite like them orange, a bit different. opinions?


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

couldn't you just eat them....aha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Did you not take a sneeky pic wi porka alloys on before ya got rid chap?


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Did you not take a sneeky pic wi porka alloys on before ya got rid chap?


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

better


----------



## Bayside32 (Apr 10, 2011)

Much prefer the Skoda wheels, Porka wheels looked out of place imo.


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

i know i don't keep up with this anymore but heres a couple of randoms from today. I'm busy with college, exams and work, and tbh i have no intentions of spending anymore on the car.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

spot on


----------



## george73 (May 13, 2011)

Looks good, I like it:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I do like the mods on the car, they look smart, and the paint finish works very well with the wheels, good choice.


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

I sold this and now have this, do miss the VRS fuel wise though, here's what I've done to this.


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

Can't upload ATM will update later on


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------

